# 2005 6-speed



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

I read in a thread last month somewhere that the C-6 was having tranny problems with the manuals. Is that going to affect the 2005 GTO? Aren't they the same drivetrain? Has the problem been corrected?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

It's my understanding the C6 problems shut down the Corvette plant in Bowling Green, KY. Evidently, there was a bad lot of C-6 transmissions. The problem is corrected and does not include the 6 speed transmissions for the GTO's.


----------

